# Halloween Costumes



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I bought Mindi Fairy wings yesterday. What are your furbabies going to be this year?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have to think of 5 costumes,oh boy. I got one pair of fairy wings too. I'm not sure what my fluffs will be dressed as.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I can't wait to see pictures!:aktion033:

I looked at the cutest scarecrow costume at petco this week. It's too big for my girls though


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

My DH wants me to take the fairy wings back and get the dragon costume that he liked... I think Mindi would be a much cuter Fairy.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

I won a costume pattern in a Corgi Aid auction. It has maybe 7 diff ones....the hard part will be choosing!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I love fairy costumes. My Mindy was a fairy one year- I had soooo much fun making that costume. I'll see if I can find a picture of it.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I got Dora a shark costume at Old Navy. My husband said she was a perfect "Land Shark." I also saw a dino costume that I bet would have been cute....too bad she can't wear them both!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

jpupart said:


> I love fairy costumes. My Mindy was a fairy one year- I had soooo much fun making that costume. I'll see if I can find a picture of it.


Found a picture of Mindy's fairy costume


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Mindy looks so cute in that fairy costume, love it.:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

a lobster ... snowy is gonna be a lobster  Crystal is the typical princess


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I saw that lobster costume. So cute! I can't wait for Halloween. Now I have to think of what I am going to be..and my husband (who doesn't know yet that I'm thinking of having a Halloween party.):innocent:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

jpupart said:


> Found a picture of Mindy's fairy costume


Too cute!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jpupart said:


> Found a picture of Mindy's fairy costume


 
I love the costume and Mindy looks adorable. I still haven't had any idea what i'm going to dress my fluffs up as. My creative juices just aren't flowing this year. :huh:


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm excited for this year as I actually have a small dog to dress now. Options were very limited with a large dog.

Still not sure what Piper will be. My all time favorite costume is the hippo.


----------

